# Looking for info on old english saddle- Husar Sattlerei beim Kloster Schönthal



## freia (Nov 3, 2011)

Sattleri beim Kloster Schonthal and AG Felsbach absorbed into what is now Courbette.

I adore the Kloster Schonthal saddles. They're nicely balanced, nice leather and workmanship. I like them much better than the Courbettes. Unlike many of the other older German saddles, they tend to have very comfy seats. The only thing I've never liked about them is the foam panels. I prefer flocked.

I can't say just how old your saddle is. I believe these were from the '60s and 70's. The style of your seems to be more towards late '70's.

If you contact Courbette, someone might be able to give you more accurate info.

I've seen these regularly selling from $300-$400, not much less than that.


----------

